# الاقسام المريخية > اعمدة - أخبار - الصحافة الرياضية > مقالات وأعمدة رأي >  >  أخبار المساء الثلاثاء 16 يونيو 2015

## عبد المنعم خليفة

*
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*كوره سودانية

المريخ يفقد راجي امام الاهلي الخرطوم



يفقد المريخ في مباراة الغد امام الاهلي الخرطوم في كاس السودان لاعب الفريق راجي عبد العاطي لحصوله علي البطاقة الحمراء في مباراة القمة بالدوري الممتاز عقب اشتباكه مع لاعب الهلال سليمانو سيسيه.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*محسن : جاهزون لتحقيق الفوز على الاهلي الخرطوم 



كفرووتر / الخرطوم / 
اكد مدرب عام المريخ محسن سيد خلال تصريحات اذاعية لهوي السودان جاهزية فريقه لمباراة الاهلي غدا في كاس السودان و تحقيق الفوز و التأهل لنصف النهائي و قال انه يتمنى مباراة قوية تسعد الانصار و طمئن الجماهير على جاهزية الفريق بصورة عامة لكاس أفريقيا و ان الاضافات الجديدة ستكون حاضرة في مباراة الاهلي و اشاد باللاعب سيلا و زميله عمر بخيت و قال انه من افضل اللاعبين في افريقيا في خانته وهو اضافة حقيقية 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*التاج محجوب : المريخ لن ينجو منا ونعرف كيف نكسبه 



اصبح كتاب مفتوح بالنسبة لنا

كفرووتر / الخرطوم /
 قال مدرب الاهلي الخرطوم التاج محجوب ان فريقه في كامل الجاهزية لمباراة المريخ في كاس السودان مشيرا لاكتمال كافة الترتيبات لتحقيق الفوز و التأهل لنصف النهائي مبينا انه لا يوجد ما يعيقنا في سبيل تحقيق الفوز و المريخ بالنسبة لنا كتاب مفتوح و سنعمل على المحافظة على حظوظنا و التأهل عن جدارة و ان نتائجنا مع المريخ طيبة و نسعي من خلال مباراة الغد على مواصلتها و تحقيق فوز فيها تسهم في خلق الاستقرار بالنسبة لنا . 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*يوم 27 رمضان .. وفاق سطيف يستعد للمريخ بسلتا فيغو الإسباني



كفر و وتر / الخرطوم / 

في اطار تحضيراته المكثفة لدوري ابطال افريقيا تقرر رسمياً أن يواجه الوفاق السطايفي الفريق الإسباني سلتا فيغو يوم 27 من شهر رمضان المعظم في مباراة سيحتضنها ملعب 8 مايو 45 في سهرة رمضانية، وهي المباراة التي تأتي في إطار استعدادات الوفاق لرابطة أبطال إفريقيا.
وبحسب الموقع الكتروني للنادي الجزائري فان الوفاق سيعمل بقوة للاحتفاظ بلقب كاس ابطال افريقيا والتواجد في مونديال العالم للمرة الثانية على التوالي ورصدت الادارة التسييرية للنادي مبلغ تجاوز الثلاث مليون دولار يتوقع أن يغطيها النادي من مداخيل الرعاية والبث التلفزيوني والاعضاء ومداخيل تذاكر المباريات. 


*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يستفسر الاتحاد عن بث مبارياته الأفريقية

 

قام نائب الأمين العام لمجلس المريخ متوكل أحمد علي بزيارة لمباني اتحاد الكرة أول أمس والتقى بالأمين العام للاتحاد الدكتور حسن أبوجبل وذلك بغرض الاستفسار عن ملف بث مباريات المريخ الأفريقية في دور المجموعات بعد الخبر الذي انفردت به (الزاوية) عن خصم الاتحاد الأفريقي كاف مبالغ كبيرة من ناديي القمة بسبب عدم توفر البث بتقنية الـHD) واستجلاب شركة برتغالية لهذا الغرض.. وكشف متوكل لـ(الزاوية) أن الأمين العام للاتحاد أكد له الخصم في مباريات المنتخبات، لكنه لا يعلم كيفية التعامل مع بطولات الأندية.. وبدوره طلب متوكل توضيحاً رسمياً من الكاف بواسطة الاتحاد السوداني قبل انطلاق المباريات الأفريقية.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*سيراليون تكلف السودان 16 ألف دولار

 

أبرم الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم اتفاقاً مع رئيس بعثة منتخب سيراليون بتكفل اتحاد الأخير إقامة صقور الجديان في مباراتهم مع منتخب أسود سيراليون بالجولة الخامسة من المجموعة التاسعة من تصفيات أمم أفريقيا المقبلة في الجابون.. وكان الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم تكفل بدوره بكافة نفقات إقامة منتخب سيراليون في الخرطوم.. حيث دفع الاتحاد 16 ألف دولار عبارة عن إقامة الضيوف لمدة خمسة أيام بفندق غراند هوليداي فيلا في الخرطوم بجانب بعض النفقات الأخرى.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مسؤول بارز باتحاد الكرة لـ(الزاوية)

 

كشف مسؤول بارز باتحاد الكرة للزاوية أن اتحاده غير راض عن أداء لجنة الاستئنافات، مشيرا إلى أنها أدخلت نفسها والاتحاد في ورطة كبيرة في قضية اللاعب بكري المدينة واتخذت قرارا وصفه بالمعيب، وأوضح المسؤول البارز في الاتحاد أن لجنة الاستئنافات وبحسب القواعد العامة لا تملك حق النظر في الإجراءات التي يتخذها اتحاد الكرة إطلاقا وهي معنية بالنظر في العقوبات فقط، وأكد المسؤول الذي -رفض ذكر اسمه- أن اتحاد الكرة اتخذ إجراءا صحيحا عندما أوقف لاعب المريخ بكري المدينة بحسب تقرير حكم مباراة أهلي شندي، وكذلك اتخذ إجراءً جديدا بالسماح له المشاركة في مباراة الأمل حتى المثول أمام اللجنة وهو من حق سكرتير الاتحاد وفق القواعد العامة ولم يصدر السكرتير عقوبة ضد اللاعب، بينما اللجنة المنظمة هي الجهة التي اتخذت العقوبة وامتثل لها اللاعب ولم يستأنف ناديه المريخ وبالتالي ليست هناك قضية، وواصل المسؤول حديثه المثير للزاوية: ليس أمام اللجنة سوى قبول طلب الفحص المقدم من الاتحاد وإعادة النظر في قرارها وقفل ملف القضية.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*ديديه.. المعلم.. سيلا وشيبون للكشف الأفريقي

 

قدم الفرنسي دييغو غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ توصيته لمجلس الإدارة بإرسال أسماء الرباعي عمر بخيت.. محمد سيلا.. ديديه ليبري وشرف شيبون لإضافتهم بالكشف الأفريقي للفريق حسب الفرص الأربع المتاحة للمريخ لضم لاعبين بعد وصوله لدور المجموعات من دوري أبطال أفريقيا.. وتعتبر إضافات المريخ في كشفه الأفريقي واقعية من خلال الإضافات الأخيرة للكشف المحلي.. ولم يكن مستغرباً إضافة الثلاثي المعلم.. ديديه وسيلا.. إلا أن المفاجأة كانت في اختيار شرف شيبون الذي وجد منافسة حادة من إبراهومة لدخول القائمة الأفريقية.. إلا أن غارزيتو فضل إضافة شيبون من واقع تركيزه الواضح عليه وإشراكه في عدد من المباريات في الدورة الأولى للممتاز.. فضلاً عن الاهتمام الكبير الذي وجده شيبون من غارزيتو إبان معسكر تونس.. ووضحت إضافة شيبون للكشف الأفريقي لحظة وصول المريخ للخرطوم قادماً من تونس.. حيث وجه المدير الفني للفرقة الحمراء الدكتور أسامة الشاذلي عضو مجلس المريخ ورئيس الوحدة الطبية في النادي بإخضاع اللاعب لفحوصات للتأكد من حجم الإصابة التي منعته من إكمال المران الأخير للمريخ بتونس.. وأكدت الفحوصات سلامة اللاعب.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*وصول البطاقة الدولية للعاجي ديديه

 

وصلت ظهر أمس للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.. البطاقة الدولية الخاصة باللاعب العاجي ديديه ليبري الذي أبدي الرغبة في الانضمام للمريخ بفترة الانتقالات التكميلية الأخيرة.. وسيقوم مجلس المريخ بإكمال إجراءات التعاقد معه العاجي اليوم بمكاتب الاتحاد بالخرطوم 2.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المعلم يسجل أحلى أهداف مران المريخ وينال التصفيق من الجميع

 

أدى المريخ مرانه الرئيسي مساء أمس لمواجهة الأهلي الخرطوم في افتتاحية مشوار الفريق في كأس السودان مساء الغد، وشارك في المران كل اللاعبين في الفريق بمن فيهم اللاعبون الدوليون، وعلاء الدين يوسف الذي تخلف عن المشاركة في تحضيرات الفريق خلال معسكر تونس، وركز الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ على رفع معدلات اللياقة البدنية للاعبين، خاصة أن الفريق أدى آخر تدريب يوم السبت صباحا في ملعب فندق قصر قرطاج، وخصص المدير الفني الفرنسي مساحة كبيرة من المران لتدريبات اللياقة البدنية، التي استمرت أكثر من ساعة في المران الذي استمر لساعتين، وخضع علاء الدين يوسف لتدريبات خاصة.. وقام الفرنسي أنطوني المدرب المساعد ومدرب اللياقة بالمريخ بوضع جهاز لحساب جاهزية علاء الدين يوسف، الذي جرى حول الملعب لفترة طويلة، وشارك في تدريبات اللياقة البدنية مع زملائه، وعند تحول غارزيتو إلى التدريبات التكتيكية والتهديف عاد يوسف مرة أخرى إلى التدريبات المنفردة بالجري حول الملعب، قبل أن يعود للمشاركة بصورة طبيعية في المران عندما أجرى الفرنسي التقسيمة في منتصف الملعب، وظهر يوسف بصورة جيدة، وبدا ظاهرا أن الجهاز الفني يسعى من اليوم الأول للتدريبات بالكرة وبدونها لعلاء الدين حتى يصل إلى الجاهزية سريعا، وتألق عمر بخيت بصورة ملفتة خلال تدريبات التكتيك والتسديد، التي أجراها غارزيتو وكانت تسديدات المعلم وتمريراته دقيقة، وسجل أروع أهداف التدريب من تسديدة جميلة من خارج منطقة الجزاء، نال إثرها تصفيقا حارا من كل الجماهير في ملعب المباراة وزملائه اللاعبين والجهاز الفني، وأظهر المعلم قدرات كبيرة خلال المران الأول له في القلعة الحمراء منذ انضمامه في فترة التسجيلات الماضية.
أرضية الملعب
تم نقل مباراة المريخ والأهلي الخرطوم في بداية مشوار الأحمر من ملعب استاد الخرطوم إلى المريخ بموافقة الناديين، وتقام المباراة على ملعب المريخ لأسباب تتعلق بعدم جودة أرضية ملعب استاد الخرطوم التي ترهق اللاعبين كثيرا، ووضح ذلك خلال المواجهات السابقة، إضافة إلى مباراة المنتخب الوطني الأخيرة، ويسعى الجهازان الفنيان للمريخ والأهلي الخرطوم إلى إبعاد لاعبيهم عن الإرهاق، سيما أن المريخ لديه أربعة لاعبين شاركوا مع المنتخب الوطني في مباراة تصفيات أمم أفريقيا أمام سيراليون يوم الأحد، وسيكون أمرا صعبا عليهم اللعب على نفس الأرضية مرة أخرى، وأداء مباراة الرابطة كوستي يوم 21، والظهور بشكل جيد أمام مولودية العلمة الجزائري في 26 يونيو، ولذلك راعى الجهاز الفني للمريخ كل تلك الأسباب، وأيضا اتحاد الكرة الذي وافق على نقل المباراة، وكان الفرنسي غارزيتو عقد جلسة مع لاعبي المنتخب الوطني خلال تدريب الأمس، وخضعوا لتدريب خاص بالجري حول الملعب بالنسبة للرباعي بكري المدينة وأمير كمال ورمضان عجب وأحمد ضفر، ومن ثم أدوا تدريبات مرحة في ملعب تنس، وتدرب مصعب عمر الذي لم يشارك في مباراة المنتخب مع زملائه في الفريق، كما خضع المعز محجوب لتدريبات حراسة مرمى تحت إشراف نيكولاس سانتوشي.
إكمال الإجراءات
يوقع العاجي ديديه ليبري في صفوف المريخ بصورة رسمية اليوم بمكاتب اتحاد الكرة، بعد أن وصلت شهادة الانتقال الدولية للاعب السابق في صفوف حمام الأنف التونسي للخرطوم أمس.. وسيوقع اللاعب التوقيع النهائي اليوم أمام مسؤولي اتحاد الكرة حتى يستطيع المشاركة في مباراة الأهلي الخرطوم غدا، وكان ليبري حضر إلى الخرطوم ووقع خطاب إبداء الرغبة في الانضمام للأحمر على حسب قوانين اتحاد الكرة، وغادر إلى تونس وأكمل إجراءات إنهاء تعاقده مع نادي حمام الأنف بالتوقيع على أوراق تنازله من بعض مستحقاته طرف النادي التونسي حتى يوقع للمريخ.. وودع اللاعب ناديه بحضور رئيس النادي، بعدها غادر إلى بلاده قبل أن ينضم لتحضيرات المريخ في معسكر تونس، ويكمل العاجي إجراءات قيده في المريخ ظهر اليوم حتى يصبح لاعبا رسميا في الفريق ويتم ضم اسمه للكشف الأفريقي بالمريخ خلال الساعات المقبلة بعد أن فتح الكاف باب الانتقالات منذ 12 يونيو.
بداية جيدة
أكد الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ أنه يخطط لبداية جيدة في النصف الثاني من الموسم عندما يلتقي المريخ الأهلي الخرطوم غدا في كأس السودان، وأشار المدير الفني للمريخ إلى أن فترة الإعداد التي خاضها الأحمر في تونس كانت ناجحة، مشيرا إلى أن جميع اللاعبين تدربوا بجدية ورغبة حقيقية، مبينا في حديثه لـ(الزاوية) أنهم بدأوا الإعداد في تونس وسيكملون الأمر في الخرطوم خلال الأيام المقبلة التي تسبق مواجهة مولودية العلمة الجزائري في البطولة الأفريقية.. وعن مواجهة الأهلي الخرطوم، قال غارزيتو: بالطبع مواجهة المريخ والأهلي الخرطوم لن تكون مثل التي كانت في المرحلة الأولى من الدوري، الأهلي تغيرت فيه بعض الأشياء واللاعبين، وكذلك المريخ أيضا قام ببعض التعديلات في اللاعبين، الأمور ستكون مختلفة، الأهلي حصل على نقطة من ملعبنا في الدوري الممتاز، فالظروف ستكون مختلفة عن تلك التي كانت في السابق.. نريد المواصلة في كأس السودان، وليس أمامنا سوى الفوز، مباراة الأهلي الخرطوم تمثل محطة مهمة بالنسبة لنا.. المريخ يحتاج إلى الفوز حتى يمنح اللاعبين دفعة معنوية قبل بداية الممتاز، وأيضا التحضير بوضع معنوي مميز للبطولة الأفريقية.. والفوز على الأهلي لا تنازل عنه، واللاعبون يجب أن يواصلوا في مشوار الانتصارات، التحضيرات كانت جيدة، ويجب أن تكتمل بنفس النسق، وسندفع بمن نراه مناسبا وأكثر جاهزية، وأضفنا لاعبين جدد في الفريق خلال فترة التسجيلات الماضية، وبالنسبة للجميع عمر بخيت لاعب معروف وصاحب قدرات عالية لعب في الهلال والأهلي الخرطوم، لكنه لم يصل الجاهزية البدنية الكافية في المعسكر لأنه تأثر بالابتعاد عن تدريبات القمة، وسيعود خلال الأسابيع المقبلة إلى سابق مستواه بالتدريبات القوية.. وسيلا لاعب تأثر أيضا بالتوقف من الأهلي شندي نسبة للإصابة، وسيجد الفرص حتى يعيد مستواه.. أما ليبري فهو لاعب غير معروف بالنسبة لكثيرين هنا، أنا أعرفه، وأعرف قدراته، سيضيف الكثير للمريخ في المرحلة المقبلة.
عدة خيارات
عمل الفرنسي غارزيتو المدير الفني للمريخ على إخفاء ملامح التشكيلة التي سيدفع بها في مباراة الأهلي الخرطوم، خاصة أن لاعبي المنتخب الوطني لم يشاركوا في التقسيمة التي أجراها المدرب، لكن تبدو الاتجاهات في تشكيلة مباراة الغد لن تختلف عن خيارات الفرنسي خلال المباريات الودية في تونس، ويتوقع أن يحافظ جمال سالم على مكانه في حراسة المرمى حتى يكتسب جاهزية أكثر، وأن يظهر محمد سيلا إلى جانب ثلاثي الدفاع المعتاد أمير كمال ومصعب عمر ورمضان عجب، على أن يلعب عمر بخيت إلى جوار جابسون في الوسط وأيمن سعيد وديديه وبكري، وستكون هناك مفاضلة بين ضفر وأوكرا.
مران ختامي
يؤدي المريخ مرانه الختامي صباح اليوم بملعبه، ويتوقع أن يظهر في المران الدولي أحمد الباشا الذي سيعود للتدريبات بعد غياب استمر طويلا بسبب ظروف خاصة حالت دون سفر اللاعب مع الفريق إلى معسكر تونس، وسيدخل الفريق معسكرا مغلقا عقب نهاية المران بفندق “روانيا”.. وكان الباشا تخلف عن مران الأمس بإذن من قطاع الكرة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*تحويل مباريات القمة في كأس السودان لاستاديهما

 

أرسل ناديا المريخ والهلال أمس خطابين للجنة المنظمة التابعة للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.. طلبا فيه تحويل مباراتيهما أمام الأمل عطبرة والأهلي الخرطوم في الدور ربع النهائي من منافسة كأس السودان إلى استاديهما بدلاً عن ملعب الخرطوم.. وحصل ناديا القمة على موافقة الأمل والأهلي بتحويل المباراتين.. لذا ستقام مباراة الهلال اليوم أمام الأمل باستاده.. بينما يؤدي المريخ مباراته غداً أمام الأهلي الخرطوم بالقلعة الحمراء.. يذكر أن اللجنة المنظمة تشترط موافقة الفريق الضيف على نقل المباراة وهذا ما حصلت عليه القمة.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*غارزيتو غاضب من جماهير المريخ

اعلن الفرنسي غارزيتو  المدير الفني لفريق كرة القدم بنادي المريخ السوداني،عدم رضائه عن تشجيع جماهير المريخ للاعب معين دون البقية جاء ذلك بعد ان كانت عشرات من جماهير المريخ قد حضرت تدريب المريخ الذي جرى الإثنين بملعبه وظلت تضرب الطبول وتهتف بأسماء لاعبين بعينهم ما جعل المدير الفني جارزيتو يتحدث لمسؤول بإدارة الرياضة بالنادي وهو كما دحية وطالبه بحث الجمهور على تشجيع الفريق ككل دون تمييز لاعب على آخر بهدف تثبيت مفهوم الجماعية بالفريق وجعل روح الفريق واحدة في نفوس اللاعبين، وقال جارزيتو انه من حق الجماهير أن تحضر لتدريبات الفريق وتشجع الفريق.
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*المريخ يعلن رسميا اسماء اللاعبين الأربعة المضافين للكشف الافريقي

اعلن  الجهاز الفني لفريق الكرة بنادي المريخ بان رفع توصية لمجلس الادارة  بضم الرباعي عمر بخيت ومحمد سيلا والايفواري ديديه ولاعب الرديف شرف شيبون .الى الكشف الافريقي ، يذكر ان المريخ يملك اربع فرص فقط لضم لاعبين للكشف الافريقي فى التسجيلات الصيفية
*

----------


## عبد المنعم خليفة

*مباشر..الهلال و الامل ..الدقيقة (26) سيكو جوهرة يحرز هدف للامل 



من ضربة ثابتة

كفرووتر / الخرطوم / الشوط الاول 
منذ بدايته قاد الهلال هجمة عبر لاعبه جوليام لكنه سقط داخل الملعب و فشل في التعامل مع الكرة التي جهزها له اللاعب وليد علاء الدين 
و رد الامل بهجمة قوية عبر لاعب الطاهر الحاج الذي ارسل كرة عكسية فشلت معها محاولات الحارس مكسيم ليضيع الامل هدف محقق
في الدقيقة 17 ضاع جوليام هدف محقق للازرق من كرة سددها بعدها مرتضي لخارج الملعب 
في الدقيقة 18 حصل اللاعب جوليام على انفراد كامل بالمرمي في مواجه مرتضي لكنه لعب الكرة بعيدة عن المرمي 
وفي الدقيقة 19 اطلق اللاعب وليد علاء الدين تسديدة قوية مرت جوار قائم الامل الايسر 


*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*تسلم الحبيب منعم على الابداعات
                        	*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
(الزاوية) تتحصل وتنفرد بأدق التفاصيل من هناك
أبوظبي- خاص : الزاوية
تحصلت (الزاوية) على معلومات دقيقة من عاصمة دولة الإمارات العربية المتحدة بأن رابطة المريخ بالإمارات أبوظبي بقيادة محمد مهدي الفكي عقدت اجتماعا مطولا بالنادي السوداني في أبوظبي بالسيد هيثم محمد الحسن المدير العام لشركة نازو الإمارات، وذلك لرعاية دعم فكرة الرابطة بعمل تيفو التشجيع بالمدرجات لمؤازرة الفريق في دوري المجموعات على غرار الأندية العالمية وطباعة وإحضار 40 ألف ملصق وورقة للأنصار.. حيث تعهد هيثم محمد الحسن بطباعة وإحضار الأوراق البلاستيكية من العاصمة الصنية بكين برعاية نازو راعية المريخ.. وسيحضر هيثم محمد الحسن للخرطوم مساء اليوم لوضع اللمسات النهائية.. معلومات )الزاوية( الأكيدة تفيد بأن مجسم وعنوان التيفو في المجموعات سيكون بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الأرض
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*عقدت اللجنة التنفيذية لنادي المريخ اجتماعا ظهر الثلاثاء مع الفرنسي غارزيتو مدير الجهاز الفني لفريق الكرة , وتمت منافشة خطة اعداد الفريق للاستحقاقات القادمة .
- التأمين على اقامة معسكر بالجزائر بين مباراتي الفريق فى الجولة الثانية والجولة الثالثة لمجموعات دوري الابطال حيث يلتقي المريخ فريق اتحاد العاصمة يوم 10 يوليو القادم فى الجولة الثانية ويلتقي فريق وفاق سطيق يوم 25 يوليو فى الجولة الثالثة .
- التأمين على مغادرة بعثة المريخ لمدينة كوستي يوم السبت 20 يونيو لمواجهة فريق الرابطة كوستي يوم 21 يونيو فى الجولة الاولي للدورة الثانية للممتاز , وسوف تغادر البعثة برئاسة حاتم عبد الغفار نائب امين المال .
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وكفى
=
اسماعيل حسن
=
قدر لحافنا..
=
* حسب الإعداد الضعيف..
* والاستعداد الأضعف..
* والاهتمام الحكومي والشعبي الأضعف من ضعيف ..
* فإن الأداء الباهت. والهدف اليتيم الذي حسم به منتخبنا الوطني مباراة سيراليون أمس الأول لصالحه متصدرا مجموعته (التاسعة) بثلاث نقاط بعد أن تعادلت ساحل العاج مع الجابون أمس الأول نفسه.. يمكن القول إنهما (قدر لحافنا)..
* بمعنى قدر إعدادنا.. واستعدادانا..
* ولكنها في نفس الوقت — أي هذه النتيجة — كافية لأن تفتح أبواب الأمل.. وتبعث التفاؤل بأننا إذا ضاعفنا الجهود.. وأحسنا التخطيط .. يمكن أن نقدم مستوى أفضل .. ونحقق نتيجة أقوى وأكبر حتى في مواجهة منتخب كساحل العاج..
* إذا لاحظنا فإن التشكيلة ضمت أمس خمسة من المريخ.. وخمسة من الهلال.. وواحد من خارج الفريقين — هو عماري نجم أهلي شندي — وذلك على ما يبدو. حتى لا تميل كفة فريق منهما على كفة الفريق الآخر ..
* يعني لو أن التشكيلة 12 لاعبا وليست 11 لكانت في هذه المباراة مناصفة بين فريقي القمة.
* ولما وجد عماري فرصة للمشاركة..
* العجيب أو الغريب أن اللاعب الوحيد الذي لم يكن من المريخ أو الهلال. وهو اللاعب الذي أشرنا له سابقا (عماري). كان اللاعب الأفضل في منتخبنا .
* بل ونجم المباراة الأول..
* عموما هي قضية سنعود لها لاحقا. ولكن يكفي الآن أن نهنيء صقور الجديان على هذا الفوز (المقبول) الذي ما كان له أن يتحقق لولا العزيمة والإصرار والغيرة على الشعار الذين توفروا لهم وعوضوهم فوارق الإعداد..
* والتهنئة كذلك لمدريهم الصبور الغيور مازدا الذي عرف كيف يطوع الظروف لصالحه ويستفيد من خبراته في وضع التشكيلة الأنسب وإجراء التغييرات اللازمة في الأوقات المناسبة. ما كان له الدور المقدر في تحقيقنا لهذه النتيجة..
* حضور الجماهير لهذه المباراة كان للأسف الشديد أقل من المطلوب..
* بإنقاذه لفرصتين خطيرتين للضيوف. أكد حارسنا المعز محجوب على أن الدهن في العتاقى.
* دخول كاريكا جاء متأخرا.. وكذلك بشه.
* ضعف الانسجام بين ضفر وسيف مساوي كاد يصيبنا في مقتل..
* وإلى ذلك نلفت نظر مازدا إلى ضرورة إجراء بعض المباريات الودية لنجوم المنتخب حتى يتحقق لهم الانسجام المطلوب.
* أو حتى الحد الأدنى منه..

آخر السطور
* طالما أكد مجلس الإفتاء على أنه سيتحري اليوم رؤية هلال رمضان. فهنالك احتمال بأن يكون يوم بعد غد الأربعاء هو أول أيام الشهر الفضيل.
* وحسب برمجة كأس السودان فإن هذا اليوم هو اليوم المحدد لمباراة المريخ وأهلي الخرطوم في كأس السودان.
* وكما هو معلوم فإن اليوم الأول هو أصعب أيام شهر رمضان المعظم..
* وإلى ذلك نلفت نظر اللجنة المنظمة للمنافسات بالإتحاد العام ونظر الناديين حتى يعملوا على بحث المعالجة الممكنة مبكرا..
* وكفى.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*وقيع رياضي // معاوية الجاك
؛<>==<>==<>==<>==<>
بعد ما لبنت ما تديها الطير يا مجلسنا
؛<>==<>==<>==<>==<>
؛<>==<>==<>==<>==<>
# خطوة ممتازة اختيار مجلس المريخ لمقر دائم لفريق الكرة
والجهازين الفني والاداري تبقت الخطوة الاهم والمتمثلة فى اختيار عاصر ادارية قوية قادرة على فرض الهيبة والانضباط.
# مجلسنا عودنا على عدم اختيار عناصر فاعلة وقوية تساعد على التأسيس لنظام اداريى يفيد فريق الكرة حيث ظللنا نتابع ونعايش اختيار اضعف العناصر ومن ثم يتم الاعفاء بسرعة لأن اساس الاختيار لم يكن سليما.
# هناك عناصر حول فريق الكرة لا تملك ما تقدمه للفريق وهذا يعنى ضرورة ابعادها فورا لان اهمية المرحلة المقبلة لا تحتمل اي تراخٍ أو مجاملة.
# نطالب باختيار عناصر لها شخصية وهيبة تجد الاحترام والتقدير من اللاعبين ويهابونها بدلا من العكس كما ظللنا نتابع خلال الفترة السابقة حيث الاستعانة بعناصر رخوة وهشة وفى ذات الوقت لا تمتلك القدرات الادارية.
# على المكتب التنفيذى أن ينأى بنفسه عن مربع المجاملات الذى ارهق جسد المريخ والاندية التى تحلم باحراز البطولات الكبيرة لا تجامل ابدا كما يحدث في المريخ.
# المعسكرات السابقة شهدت فوضى ضاربة فشل الجهاز الاداري فى حلها او مجرد التصدى لها لان العناصر الادارية الموجودة تفتقد للهيبة ولذلك من الطبيعي أن تحق الفشل فى فرض السيطرة والانضباط على المعسكرات. 
# بحكم تواجدنا فى قلب مجتمع المريخ نعلم حجم المجاملة الموجودة وعم مواجهتها وحسمها من المجلس حتى لو كان تأثيرها على استقرار فريق الكرة واضحا بنسبة 1000000%.
# مجلسنا مطالب بتغيير سياساته وفقا لاهمية المرحلة المقبلة والتى تختلف كثيرا عن سابقاتها لان هناك بطولة قارية والفوز بها يحتاج الى عمل لا الى مجاملات. 
# نقول لمجلسنا : بعد ما لبنت ما تديها الطير ..
كل العالم مع الشباب إلا مازدا
# الفضل الأول والأخير فى فوز صقور الجديان على سيراليون يرجع لناديي المريخ والهلال باقامتهما للمعسكر الاعدادي بدولة تونس للفريقين تحت اشراف المدربين غارزيتو ونبيل الكوكي اللذين بذلا جهدا كبيرا فى تجهيز عناصرهما. 
# مازدا من المدربين الموفقين حيث وجد لاعبين فى جاهزية جيدة اعانتهم على الظهور بطريقة جيدة ليلة امس الاول.
# بالتأكيد لا يمكن ان يكون مازدا هو السبب الرئيس فى الفوز لأنه من غير المنطق ان يحقق منتخب الفوز على مستوى اكبر بطولة على مستوى القارة من خلال تدريبين فقط وهذا ما حدث للمنتب الوطني حيث كانت كل العناصر تتواجد مع المريخ والهلال بدولة تونس. 
# مازدا ما زال اسير لذهنية الاستعانة بعناصر اكل عليها الدهر وشرب وكنا نتوقع منه ان يكون اكثر شجاعة وجرأة ويستعين بعناصر من الشباب مع بعض قدامي المحاربين من اصحاب الاعمار المتوسطة مثل امير كمال ورمضان عجب ونزار حامد وبكرى المدينة وصلاح الجزولى ويريحنا من العناصر الى فقدت القدرة على العطاء حتى مع انديتها مثل كاريكا.
# استعان مازدا بمعاوية فداسي الأقل مستوى من مصعب عمر الذى يقدم افضل المستويات مع المريخ منذ عودته من الاعارة من صفوف اهلى الخرطوم.
# من الصعب او من المستحيل ان يتأهل منتخبنا على حساب ساحل العاج والجابون للنهائيات ولذلك الافضل التعامل بنظرية بناء منتخب قوي من الشباب وابعاد العناصر التى فقدت صلاحيتها فى العطاء.
# من نقاط ضعف مازدا تركيزه على لاعبين كبار فى السن وهذه كارثة كبيرة لأن المنتخب الوطني سيظل فى محطته الحالية ولن يتكور ابدالأن العناصر الحالية ستفقد القدرة مجتمعة وهنا سيجد مازدا نفسه مضطرا للإستعانة بعناصر شابة فى حاجة كبيرة للتجانس اضافة الى فقدانها للخبرات. 
# ولكان ادخال عناصر شابة مع متوسطي الاعمار ستخلق نوعا من التجانس وسيكون هناك تبادل للخبرات وسيكون تسليم الراية سلسا وسنبنى منتخبا قويا قادر على مقارعة كبار القارة.
# كل مدربين العالم يعتمدون على صغار السن إلا مازدا. 
توقيعات متفرقة ..
# الإتحاد العام لكرة القدم لا يعرف غير شخصيات محددة لتولي تدريب المنتخبات الوطنية مثل المدرب محمد محي الديبة.
# هل عقمت حواء السودان ولم تنجب غير الديبة ليكون مشرفا على تدريب المنتخبات الوطنية ؟
# إلى متى تتاح الفرصة لمدربين شباب مثل خالد احمد المصطفى ومحمد موسى وفاروق جبرة وخالد بخيت لتولى مهمة الاشراف على المنتخبات الوطنية ونرتاح من الديبة وامثاله الذين ظلوا يحتكرون فرص التدريب لسنوات طويلة.
# اشرك مازدا امير كمال فى وظيفة المحور ونعتقد ان امير لم يقدم المستوى المطلوب فى المحور وقلب الدفاع افضل كثيرا للاعب. 
# عمق الدفاع خلال مباراة سيراليون عانى كثيرا بسبب ابتعاد ضفر عن الوظيفة زائدا المستوى المهزو لمعاوية فداسي وعن طريقه كاد الضيف الوصول لشباك منتخبنا لولا براعة المعز محجوب.
# فى المقدمة الهجومية اشرك مازدا كاريكا فى شوط اللعب الثانى وهو اضعف لاعبى الهلال مستوى حاليا واهمل مازدا عناصر شابة وقوية مثل عنكبة. 
# كثيرون سألونا عن ماهية الادارى المريخي الذى لعب دور العراب فى تسريب تقرير حكم مباراة المريخ واهلى شندى وكان ردنا : يكفي انه يعرف نفسه جيدا.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*اراء وتعليقات :: عبده قابل
الاتحاد العام يجب تغيير نظرته نحو المنتخب الوطني


*.الاهمال وعدم الاهتمام الذي حدث من الاتحاد العام لكرة القدم للمنتخب الوطني وهو يستعد لمباراته الأولى في تصفيات نهائيات أمم أفريقيا شيء استنكره الجميع نسبة لأن الاتحاد العام يقع على عاتقه توفير كل المستلزمات الضرورية للمنتخب والاهتمام به لدرجة كبيرة.
* للأسف الشديد ظل المنتخب يجد عدم الاهتمام من قبل الاتحاد العام وهذا وضح جلياً في استعداد المنتخب لأداء مباراته مع سيراليون.
*.هل يعقل أن يعجز الاتحاد العام الذي يدير الكرة على مستوى السودان توفير أبسط المقومات للمنتخب الذي يحمل اسم البلاد؟
*.المنتخب الوطني دخل مباراته مع سيراليون بلا إعداد بعد أن فشل الاتحاد في إقامة معسكر في تونس أسوة بفريقي الهلال والمريخ اللذان لولا جاءت التشكيلة التي أدى بها المنتخب مباراته مع سيراليون من دون لاعبيهما لكان الاتحاد العام قد وقع في مأزق لا يستطيع الخروج منه.
*.المنتخب الذي أدى مباراة سيراليون يشكر على الأداء الذي قدمه والفوز الذي حققه رغم أن الكل كان متخوفاً أن يخسر المباراة على أرضه ووسط جماهيره.
*.بالإصرار وتقدير المسؤولية حقق لاعبو المنتخب الوطني الفوز على سيراليون التي كان استعدادها للمباراة مكثفاً عكس منتخبنا الوطني الذي أدى لاعبوه المباراة من منازلهم!
تحويل الرصيد لايفيد الهلال والمريخ وعليهما البحث عن مورد آخر
*.مسألة تحويل الرصيد بالنسبة لناديي الهلال والمريخ هي مسألة غير مجدية ولا يمكن من خلالها جمع المال اللازم الذي يعد بالمليارات أن يتحصل الناديين من خلاله بمبالغ ضئيلة مهما بلغ إلا أنها لا تأتي بما يحتاج إليه الفريقين.
*.الهلال والمريخ مصروفاتهما الشهرية وصلت إلى عدة مليارات ومسألة تحويل الرصيد لن توفر مرتبات العاملين في الناديين ناهيك عن مليارات يصرفها الناديان خلال شهر واحد.
*.لا ندري من هو العبقري الذي دفع الناديين لتجربة تحويل الرصيد لجمع أموال طائلة من خلاله.. إذ وضح وتأكد أن من يدفع مرة لا يدفع مرة أخرى لهذا سيكون تحويل الرصيد ما هو إلا مضيعة للوقت!!
*.على الهلال والمريخ أن يفكرا في مشاريع تدر عليهما أموالاً طائلة وعليهما ألا يعتمدان على مسألة تحويل الرصيد الذي مهما جمع من مال من خلاله فإنه لن يساهم في تسجيل لاعب واحد.
وقفات قصيرة
*.مازدا المدير الفني للمنتخب الوطني ظل يعاني معاناة شديدة في الإشراف على المنتخب، إذ ظل يتحمل الكثير من المتاعب دون أن يعيره الاتحاد العام أي نظرة ليظل هو المهموم الأول بالمنتخب الوطني لدرجة أن صبر مازدا بالنسبة للمنتخب فاق صبر أيوب ليستحق مازدا أن نطلق عليه أيوب الكرة السودانية.
*.يؤدي الهلال اليوم أولى مبارياته التنافسية مع الأمل في كأس السودان وذلك بعد عودته من معسكر تونس.
*.نتوقع أن يحقق الهلال الفوز على الأمل بنتيجة قد تصل إلى أربعة أهداف.
*.بمناسبة الأمل حق لنا أن نطلق عليه الأمل شكاوي – تقدم بشكوى ضد المريخ بعدم قانونية بكري المدينة وقبل يومين وبعد هزيمته من أهلي مدني في أولى مبارياته في الدورة الثانية للممتاز خرج علينا الأمل بشكوى جديدة بعدم قانونية تسجيل أحد لاعبي الأهلي مدني.
*.يا ترى هل يهدف الأمل لكسب النقاط بعد هزيمته داخل أرضية الملعب.
*.الأمل منذ صعوده للدوري الممتاز في موسم 2003 وحتى الآن يكون الأمل قد قضي 12 موسماً في الممتاز لم يتعرض للهبوط ونخشى على الأمل من كثرة شكاويه أن يهبط من الممتاز.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*خارطة الطريق :: ناصر بابكر
الحسم قبل الكارثة


* (قطع المحامي مجدي شمس الدين، السكرتير العام للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم، بحسم شكوى نادي الأمل عطبرة ضد نادي المريخ الخرطوم خلال الأسبوع الحالي.. وقال شمس الدين إن: “الشكوى خلقت أزمة داخل لجنة الاستئنافات”، لكنه اعتبر الأخيرة مستقلة، موضحا أنها: “لم تتوصل لقرار بشأنها بعد ولكنها سوف تصدر القرار خلال الأسبوع الحالي”).
* تلك التصريحات لم ترد على لسان سكرتير الاتحاد السوداني أمس أو أمس الأول وإنما قبل أسبوع بالتمام والكمال وتحديداً بتاريخ (الثلاثاء التاسع من يونيو).. (الأسبوع الحالي) وقتها انقضى وبدأ أسبوع جديد وانتصف الأسبوع الجديد واقترب من نهايته وما زالت القضية التي خلقت أزمة داخل لجنة الاستئنافات معلقة دون أن يتم إصدار قرار بشأنها.
*ف التسويف الحالي الذي تتعامل به اللجنة غير مقبول بالمرة ويمكن أن يؤدي إلى عواقب وخيمة سيما مع عودة النشاط من جديد للملاعب واستئناف المنافسات المختلفة.. حيث يدشن المريخ غداً ظهوره في النصف الثاني من الموسم بمواجهة أهلي الخرطوم في مسابقة كأس السودان.
* عدم حسم القضية طوال هذه الفترة والمضي قدماً في الساعات القادمة في رحلة التجاهل والتماطل دون إصدار قرار واضح وصريح يفتح الباب واسعاً أمام حدوث ما لا يحمد عقباه وأمام حدوث انفلات جماهيري خاصة في ظل حالة الغليان التي تسيطر على الشارع المريخي منذ التصريحات المستفزة التي أطلقها مقرر لجنة الاستئنافات عوض أحمد طه والتي أثارت غضب أنصار الأحمر.
* ولا يجب إغفال الشعور بالظلم والاستهداف الذي يسيطر على مشاعر الكثيرين من أهل القبيلة الحمراء وهو شعور يتضاعف مع مرور الأيام وتزيده تصريحات أمثال عوض أحمد طه ونهج لجنة الاستئنافات التي لا يوجد سبب واحد يبرر تباطؤها في حسم القضية طوال هذه الفترة التي تكفي لحل كل القضايا الرياضة ناهيك من إصدار قرار في قضية واحدة.
* المريخ مقبل على مواجهات أفريقية حامية الوطيس في دور المجموعات بدوري أبطال أفريقيا وقبلها تنتظره مباريات تنافسية على السباق المحلي ومن الظلم أن يدخل تلك اللقاءات وذهن كافة قطاعاته مشغول بقضية تتعلق بمباراة لعبت بتاريخ (التاسع من مارس) أي قبل أكثر من ثلاثة أشهر حسمت خلالها عشرات القضايا من قبل مختلف اللجان ولا يمكن لعقل أن يقبل أن تظل تلك القضية معلقة إلى يومنا هذا.
* وعدم البت في تلك القضية كل ذلك الوقت في حد ذاته دليل إدانة كبير للجنة الاستئنافات وبرهان على فشلها الذريع في عملها وتأكيد على أعضائها بأنهم لا يستحقون المناصب التي يحتلونها.. ولو كان أعضاء تلك اللجنة لا يعلمون أن عدم حسم قضية كتلك على مدى ثلاثة أشهر وبقائها معلقة حتى موعد انطلاقة النصف الثاني يدخل في خانة الإخلال بالعدالة وبمبدأ تكافؤ الفرص فتلك مصيبة ولو كانوا يعلمون ويصرون على عدم حسمها فإن المصيبة أعظم.
* وما دعاني لتناول هذه المسألة حالة الغضب الكبيرة التي لمستها في مختلف مواقع التواصل الاجتماعي والتي تنذر بما لا يحمد عقباه اعتباراً من مباراة الغد التي يخوضها المريخ أمام أهلي الخرطوم في مسابقة كأس السودان وعلى السادة قادة اتحاد الكرة ومن قبلهم قادة لجنة الاستئنافات وكل أعضائها أن يدركوا جيداً أنهم سيتحملون كامل المسؤولية لأي انفلات جماهيري يحدث بالطريقة التي يتعاملون بها مع القضية.
* ولو كان ثمة رسالة أوجهها لعشاق ومحبي المريخ، فهي أن يتحلوا بضبط النفس وأن يقدموا رسائلهم ويعبروا عن رأيهم فيما يحدث بطريقة حضارية خاصة وأن هنالك إرهاصات تشير إلى أن التماطل الحالي والتلكؤ في حسم القضية مقصود ومتعمد حتى يحدث انفلات من قبل أنصار الأحمر بعد انطلاقة المنافسات ليجد فيه لوبي الفساد باللجان المختلفة فرصة لإصدار عقوبات بحق المريخ مع العلم أن كل التحركات الزرقاء الحالية سواء من قبل لجان اتحاد الكرة أو الصحف مقصود بها التشويش على فريق الكرة بالمريخ سعياً لتعطيل انطلاقته القوية وعلى جماهير الزعيم إفساد ذاك المخطط وقبلها على لجنة الاستئنافات أن تدرك خطورة مسلكها الحالي وأن تسارع لحسم القضية قبل أن تقع الفأس في الرأس ويومها لن ينفع الندم.
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*في وجه الرياح :: ابراهيم عبد الرحيم
توفير الأموال للمنتخب..!!â€¬
* تكررت تصريحات مدرب منتخبنا الوطني محمد عبدالله مازدا.. حول ضرورة توفير الأموال ووقفة الجميع مع المنتخب.. وفي كل مرة يخسر فيها صقور الجديان أو يفوزون بشق الأنفس.. يدلي مازدا بذات التصريح.. ذات الكلمات.. باختلاف التوقيت فقط..!!
* وفي كل مرة يلازم الفشل إعداد المنتخب الوطني.. ويأتي مازدا ليعمل وفق ما هو متوفر له.. وينجح ويفشل..(ف وينسى الجميع ما حدث (كعادتنا طبعاً).. وتمضي الأمور عما كانت عليه.. دون أي رد فعل من الدولة أو الاتحاد العام الذي يدير النشاط الكروي في البلد.. والمشرف على المنتخبات الوطنية..!!
* أغرب ما في الأمر سادتي.. أنه ومنذ فترة طويلة غابت تصريحات قادة الاتحاد العام حول عدم توفير الدولة للأموال للإعداد أو السفر.. وغابت الانتقادات الحادة التي كان يوجهها الضباط الأربعة تحديداً بعدم اهتمام الجميع بالمنتخب.. ولا أدري ما هو السبب وراء صمت قادة الاتحاد.. هل بسبب مشغولياتهم الخارجية.. أم أشغالهم الخاصة.. أم أنهم يئسوا من الحال.. ففضلوا الصمت..!!
* المنتخب يعاني.. تلك حقيقة لا مفر منها.. ولكن لابد من التساؤل.. لماذا يصر الاتحاد العام ومدرب الفريق مازدا والذي يعتبر من أهم أعضاء الاتحاد.. على مشاركة المنتخب في ظل الظروف التي يشكون منها.. لماذا لا يكون هناك قرارا حاسما بعدم المشاركة ما لم تتوفر الأموال والمعينات..!!؟؟
* قد يقول قائل إن الاتحاد السوداني لكرة السوداني يعمل بأقل الإمكانيات. وأنه يسعي بهذه الإمكانيات الشحيحة لضرورة التواجد في البطولات.. لأن غياب المنتخبات عن المشاركات يؤثر سلباً عليها.. وأن المشاركات والخروج بأسوأ النتائج أفضل من الغياب التام.. فإن تحققت الانتصارات وتقدمت المنتخبات (خير وبركة).. وإن خرجت فلا أحد سيلوم غير الواقع المفروض والظروف المحيطة..!!
* أين تذهب أنصبة الاتحاد من دخول المباريات.. والرعاية والبث التلفزيوني.. وأموال الفيفا.. وجوائز الكاف من مشاركات أنديتنا في منافساته ووصولها لمراحل متقدمة.. وغيرها من الأموال التي تتدفق على الاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.. أين استفادة الاتحاد من البرتكولات الثنائية الموقعة مع اتحادات وطنية نظيرة.. وتحديداً دول الخليج.. لماذا لا يفعل الاتحاد هذه العلاقات التي تعينه على إعداد المنتخبات جميعها.. هل جزء يسير من هذه الأموال لا يكفي لإعداد المنتخب ولو في أدنى مستويات الإعداد..!!؟
* أين لجنة دعم المنتخبات الوطنية.. ولماذا اختفا دورها.. هل بسبب صراع بعض أعضاء الاتحاد معها.. واختلافهم مع اللجنة في كيفية تصريف الأموال التي تجمعها.. وهل تأتي هذه الأموال مباشرة لخزانة الاتحاد.. أم يكون للجنة حق التصرف؟؟.. ويقيني أن هذا هو السبب الرئيسي في انتهاء مهمة هذه اللجنة التي كانت تتحرك في كل المستويات من أجل توفير الدعم للمنتخبات..!!
* الاتحاد السوداني لديه أموال.. فقط تحتاج إلى توجيه أولويات.. وعدم إدخال بنود الصرف في بعضها البعض.. فالمنتخب الأول لا يحتاج إلى معسكرات طويلة.. فأطول فترة يتم فيها تجميع اللاعبين لا تتجاوز العشرة أيام.. والمعضلة الأساسية التي تواجه المنتخبات هي تكاليف السفر والنثريات.. وفي هذا الجانب وفرت الدولة الكثير من قيمة هذه السفريات.. أي أن يدها لم تكن مغلولة إلى عنقها.. وفي ذات الوقت لم تبسطها كل البسط.. رغم علمنا التام بأن الرياضة ليست من أولوياتها..!!
* إن كان الاتحاد السوداني جاداً في تغيير الواقع الذي يحيط بالمنتخب الأول وبقية المنتخبات.. فيجب عليه أن يضع الرأي العام الرياضي في الصورة تماماً.. وأن لا يتحين المناسبات والمشاركات للحديث عن عدم توفر الأموال التي تفضي بدورها لفشل الإعداد وسوء النتائج.. رغم قناعتي بوضوح الرؤية.. ولكن الحلول الوسطية لا تجدي.. إما مشاركات مع توفير كل المعينات.. أو لا مشاركات.. وإن ارتضى الاتحاد مشاركات مع عدم توفر معينات.. فلا داعي إذاً للجلبة والأصوات العالية.. ومحاولات استعطاف الرأي العام الرياضي.. فلا توجد منطقة وسطى ما بين الجنة والنار..!!
*

----------


## مريخابي كسلاوي

*
ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻣﻨﻔﺮﺩﻩ ﻟﻌﻼﺀ ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ

.
.
ﺧﻀﻊ ﻧﺠﻢ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻗﻪ ﺍﻟﺤﻤﺮﺍﺀ ﻋﻼﺀ
ﺍﻟﺪﻳﻦ ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﺇﻟﻲ
ﺗﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻣﻨﻔﺮﺩﻩ ﺑﻌﻴﺪﺁ ﻋﻦ
ﺍﻟﻤﺠﻤﻮﻋﻪ ، ﻭﺑﺪﺍ ﻭﺍﺿﺤﺂ ﺃﻥ
ﺍﻟﻼﻋﺐ ﻳﻨﻔﺬ ﻓﻲ ﺑﺮﻧﺎﻣﺞ ﻭﺿﻌﻪ ﻋﻠﻲ
ﻃﺎﻭﻟﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﻔﺮﻧﺴﻲ
ﺃﻧﻄﻮﻧﻲ ﻏﺎﺭﺯﻳﺘﻮ ﺍﻟﻤﻌﺪ ﺍﻟﺒﺪﻧﻲ
ﻟﻠﻤﺮﻳﺦ، ﻭﻏﺎﺏ ﻋﻼﺀ
ﻳﻮﺳﻒ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﻤﺸﺎﺭﻛﻪ ﻓﻲ ﻣﻌﺴﻜﺮ
ﻓﺮﻳﻘﻪ ﺍﻟﺘﺤﻀﻴﺮﻱ
ﺑﺘﻮﻧﺲ ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﺍﻟﻤﺮﺽ ﺑﺠﺎﻧﺐ ﺯﻣﻴﻠﻪ
ﺍﻟﺒﺎﺷﺎ ﺍﻟﺬﻱ ﺗﻐﻴﺐ
ﺑﺴﺒﺐ ﻇﺮﻭﻑ ﺧﺎﺻﻪ ﻭﺍﺫﻥ ﻣﻦ ﻣﺠﻠﺲ
ﺍﻻﺩﺍﺭﻩ ﻭﻟﻢ ﻳﺘﻮﻗﻒ
ﺍﻟﺜﻨﺎﺋﻲ ﻋﻦ ﺍﻟﺘﺪﺭﻳﺒﺎﺕ ﻓﻲ ﺍﻟﻔﺘﺮﻩ
ﺍﻟﻤﺎﺿﻴﻪ ﺑﺎﻟﺨﺮﻃﻮﻡ
*

----------


## الحوشابي

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة عبد المنعم خليفة
					

وصول البطاقة الدولية للعاجي ديديه

 

وصلت ظهر أمس للاتحاد السوداني لكرة القدم.. البطاقة الدولية الخاصة باللاعب العاجي ديديه ليبري الذي أبدي الرغبة في الانضمام للمريخ بفترة الانتقالات التكميلية الأخيرة.. وسيقوم مجلس المريخ بإكمال إجراءات التعاقد معه العاجي اليوم بمكاتب الاتحاد بالخرطوم 2.






هو مالو سويقاته رقاق كدي . . . دا لو عتر ممكن إنكسر
                        	*

----------


## الدلميت

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة الحوشابي
					

هو مالو سويقاته رقاق كدي . . . دا لو عتر ممكن إنكسر



هههه
صدقت يا دفعة
                        	*

----------


## نور الخطيب

*




مجسم وعنوان التيفو في المجموعات سيكون بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الأرض



    بالطـــــــــــــــــــــــــــوووول بالعــــرض  مريخنــــــــــــــــــا يهـــــــــــز الارض ..أحـلــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى من كده مافي ..بالطول بالعرض مريخنا يهز الارض  نغمة جميلة بلا شك ..موفقين صفوة الامارات العربية المتحدة ..
                        	*

----------


## احمر واصفر

*دي سويقات عنترة  يا  دفعة
                        	*

----------

